
Dennis Ritchie Day - rnicholson
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/10/dennis-ritchie-day.html
======
cydonian_monk
I agree with this sentiment (and that Jobs would have left much less of a dent
were it not for Ritchie), but I can't help but think we've got this whole
thing backwards. We should celebrate people such as Jobs, Ritchie and Uncle
John in their life while /they/ could enjoy it, and not wait until they're
gone. (So really, every day should have been Dennis Ritchie day, and John
McCarthy day, and et cetera.)

But if there's a Dennis Ritchie day, or a John McCarthy day, I'll certainly
take time to celebrate the life of a real hacker. They will be missed.

------
aninteger
Almost every day is Dennis Ritchie day for me, because almost every day I get
to read and write C. Yes even in 2011. I look forward to hacker news being
filled with C stories on the 30th.

------
acangiano
Excellent initiative. John McCarthy deserves his own day, as well. And if we
are allowed to go back in time, we ought to dedicate a day to the early
founding fathers of computing, such as Alan Turing.

~~~
sbuk
Turing gets an awful lot of credit for being a founding father of computing
and the majority of it is undoubtedly deserved, but the man whom is
consistently overlooked and really is one of the founders of modern computing
is a man called Tommy Flowers. He really did design and build the world's
first electronic programmable computer; Colossus I. Sadly, he gets very little
recognition here in the UK and practically none from the computing profession.

------
amnigos
I think world is really unfair - Dennis Ritchie & John McCarthy got little
acknowledgement even though they built the core technology (Programming
Constructs, LISP, C, Unix, AI and GC etc) which is foundation for the current
{new} technology.

------
tzs
> I couldn't help be struck by Rob Pike's comments on the death of Dennis
> Ritchie a few weeks after Steve Jobs

Wow, O'Reilly's sense of time is way off. Ritchie's death was announced one
week after Jobs.

